# I need a shaper



## stenyto (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello to everybody reading...

a week ago i saw a freeBSD program ot simple OS constructed over the idea of freeBSP, that have return a pc to a router. It has a graphical interface... and could shape the traffic, dhcp and many other stuff....
Do anyone have seen it and know how to find it ?

Thank's to all


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2009)

pfsense?


----------

